# Which would you go to?



## tshadowchaser (Jun 27, 2008)

If you had a choice of going to a seminar given by any of the top three instructors of Systema which would you chose?  Lets say all three are giving seminars at an equal distance from you and for about the same price, on the same day,  which one would you attend and why


----------



## Gerardo Mendoza S (Aug 5, 2008)

This is a very hard cuestion...

Following the rules: (In H2H)  my  choices  are:   Vladimir Vasiliev, Sergei Ozhreliev, and Sergei Borshev 

My firts choice is Vlad, because is a living movement master, never repeat a technique, and ever is creating  outstanding movement solutions to practically  every scenary or situation.
Both Sergei Ozhreliev and Borshev are  real masters in their own way...no more or less "better" than Vlad.

(In CQC)  Konstantin Komarov, Sonny Puzikas and Sergei Ozhreliev...OMG... the three are former Russian  Special Forces members with REAL experience in battlefields... This is a three of Aces... 

more opcions and reasons in next post...

 See  you  Later

Gerardo


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 5, 2008)

from everything I have ever seen or read your choices are the top of the line
I would love to spend a day or two training with any of them if  I could afford it


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 5, 2008)

I do not train Systema but if I ever get the chance I will and if I had a choice I would go with Vladimir Vasiliev but that could be because he is the only person teaching Systema I know anything about or have read anything from.


----------



## kidswarrior (Aug 5, 2008)

Same here, although I've seen him on vid, and he's pretty amazing--poetry in motion. And it's really difficult to analyze just how he does it. Looks so simple.


----------



## Gerardo Mendoza S (Aug 14, 2008)

I wish to close my comments here, with suggestions about the Instructors of the HQ in Toronto ( if you want to assist any seminar with any of them , or   if want to invitate  any to made a seminar in your city...

- Dmetry Furman. a real grappler/ wrestler is a very competent instructor in ground fighting, also is direct, strong and fast...

- Makzim Franz  - Is maybe te most new instructor in HQ, former Russian SF sniper, is skinny but strong,explain very clearly -even step by step - every movement  and has a LOT  of patience, very good teacher for beginners.

- Frank Arias: a real veteran, is the  only real and complete latino/ spanish instructor, very creative, is very strong, fast and hard  striker.

In 1 and half week I will visit Toronto  for 2 weeks of training, pain and fun, if you has any specific cuestion about one topic or theme, tell me, and I will investigate about that in the HQ.

Cheers.

Gerardo


----------



## Franc0 (Aug 15, 2008)

Vladimir Vasiliev for Systema fundamentals & advancement towards certification.
Sonny Puzikas for hardcore applications & diversity.
Demetry Furman for groundwork/grappling.
Brian King and/or Kwan Lee for overall experience.
Arthur Sennott for learning Systema, then making it your own non-Systema.

Franco


----------



## SeanKerby (Aug 15, 2008)

I've trained with Vlad and Kwan. I'd go with James Williams myself. Of course I'm semi biased, but he still puts it all together so guys like me can do our job.


----------



## erich (Aug 19, 2008)

4 truly outstanding instructor/students of Vasiliev's who have not been mentioned are Emmanual Manolakakis, Martin Wheeler, Alex Kostic and Jim King.

Something that is often overlooked about Vasiliev is the incredible quality of his senior students any of them give excellent seminars.

Who are the top three instructors you reference?


----------

